# WW1 CFA



## John Nayduk (24 Mar 2007)

A friend of mine is trying to research his great uncle's service in World War 1.  The fellow served in the CFA.  He joined in Toronto, Ontario on October 1st, 1917.  My friend would like to know where to look for information relating to his great uncle's service, the battery he'd have been in, where they fought, the whole ball of wax.  He has the fellow's medals with his service number.
Can anyone help?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (24 Mar 2007)

This may be a good starting point for him.

http://www.collectionscanada.ca/genealogy/022-909.006-e.html


> Canadian Expeditionary Force
> Library and Archives Canada holds the personnel records for the 600,000 Canadians who enlisted in the Canadian Expeditionary Force (CEF) during the First World War (1914-1918). To identify the file references for nurses, chaplains and soldiers, you can search our Soldiers of the First World War  database.


----------

